# Master Bedroom Closet



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

*The Sketchup Plan*

My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow

Next summer will be the master bathroom remodel.

Anyways, the next project is to rearrange the master bedroom. But first, we want to see if we can get rid of one of our dressers to make the room more open, moving the other dresser to what will be the kids room. So on to remodelling the master closet first. The closet is nothing more than a small walk-in, 57.5×60" room with a rod across one wall for me and two rods across another wall for my wife's clothing. There is also a tiny bit of shelving but nothing great. So my project for this weekend is to start the redo of this.

I looked at the box stores and online for custom shelving, which is all crappy quality particle board and costs about 5 times as much as I wanted to spend. So I decided I can easily tackle this on my own with everything I've learned.

After cleaning out our closet and donating stuff we don't wear anymore, here is the sketchup model I came up with…. The left side is for my wife Ren, right side is mine….









The walls are all 93" high with rods at 39" and 79 (we measured our stuff)
It consists of two rods for each of us and a much longer rod for my wife's dresses. There will also be tall shoe rack on the right wall that isn't in the drawing yet but will be added later. In addition to the two rods each, we each get shelving, with each other row alternating in length between 14" wide and the full 28" wide". It looks tricky to build but it really won't be.

Ignore the plywood thickness lines though on the linen shelving, they were just to help me quickly build the drawing. In reality, the side walls go from floor to ceiling with each row of shelving having 3/8" rabbets to attach to 3/8 dados in the side walls. Also, the top row of shelving will in fact be in line with all the other top shelving, I raised it up one inch to match the shelving above the rods. I'll post updates of that tomorrow hopefully.

And here are the 5 sheets of 3/4" Birch plywood I've purchased today. I really hate having to rent a truck to pick these up, our cars can't handle 4×8's and my friends nearby don't own a truck. I'll also need to purchase some cheap hardwood to finish the front edges or pine if we decide to paint it white , a few drawer slides to make a sliding tie rack and belt rack and a vanity pole for my wife. I'm hoping I have some plywood leftover though for jigs.









I'm still unsure how it will be finished. We're debating painting it white  or staining it  Any suggestions? We want the closet to feel larger and I think a wood finish will do the opposite with the white walls…its not that big to begin with. We are also debating redoing the floor from carpet to bamboo as we slowly redo all the flooring in the house…too many projects


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric_S said:


> *The Sketchup Plan*
> 
> My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ...


The way youre handling the corner is interesting. that must have taken forever to do in sketchup. Im trying to learn it myself


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *The Sketchup Plan*
> 
> My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ...


Looks like a great plan, Eric. If your wife is like mine, this unit will be painted ;^)

Have a friend that did pretty much the same thing, only they used those wire shelves and the big plastic "tubs". It added a lot of storage but wasn't all that nice looking.

The remodel on the guest room is fantastic! What type of paint did you use to get the dog to match the counter top ;^)

Lew


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *The Sketchup Plan*
> 
> My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ...


Dubya, there are some great tutorials available online and a few by some fellow ljers.

Lee, thank you. The bathroom was well worth it and a huge difference from before. Its currently the nicest room in the house. The countertop match the dog lol. Yeah now you see why his name is Ninja. The paint is actually a 3 part product, Rust-Oleum Countertop Transformation, http://countertops.rustoleumtransformations.com/

First you apply a really thick primer, then using their spreader tool cover the entire thing in chips. Wait a day, sand them down, then apply the thick polyurethane top coat. Much cheaper than new countertops and looks really nice in person, like stone, but does require a lot of sanding to get it flat before the top coat.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *The Sketchup Plan*
> 
> My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ...


Lew sorry I called you lee lol.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *The Sketchup Plan*
> 
> My wife and I are starting to outgrow our first house which has very little storage and with kids very likely coming very soon, we had to think about future living. We've decided we can live in our house for probably another 5 years if we had more storage and a more comfortable living environment, so we are slowly tackling those projects. I've spent 4 months over this past summer in my spare time remodeling the guest bathroom but I didn't post that here because it isn't really woodworking related(other than the crown molding and base molding and molding on the wall cabinet), but if you're interested you can check out the slideshow here…. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz162/seidele/Bathroom%20Remodel/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ...


Looks good, Eric.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*

I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.

Here are the 5 14"x93" walls that make up the closet and the edge guide I made to mark a 14" line on all of them. I actually cut them 2 deep to make it quicker and used a home made edge guide for a circular saw.

















Next up came cutting the vertical supports for the corner shelving. They vary in height(21 1/4, 19, 12,12,13,12 1/4) with an additional 1/4" on the top and bottom to sit in 1/4" dadoes on each shelf.









Then came cutting 7 L shaped shelves. This is where I contemplated the best approach to make these, and decided to go with jigsawing them to get the most efficient use of the wood and could free hand all the cuts with very good results thanks to my new Bosch J365, http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2553










Then I routed a 3/8" rabbet on the top and bottom shelf for support. 









Here is the matching 3/8" dadoes on the top and bottom of the side walls, using an edge guide.









I've started to route the full 3/4"x3/8" dadoes for each shelf (5 not including the top and bottom), but haven't finished. Its new years eve so I wanted to stop early. I made a quick routing jig guide using a brad nailer and some scrap maple which I plan on reclaiming after this project.









I used scrap plywood in the dadoes to keep the two walls aligned as I routed them together going up.









And thats where I stopped for the day.

Depending on how I feel tomorrow  I will hopefully be able to finish the middle closet and start the glue up.

Thanks for looking.

Have a Happy New Years!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*
> 
> I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.
> 
> ...


Looks like you is making good progess, Eric.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Eric_S said:


> *Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*
> 
> I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.
> 
> ...


coming along rather nicely


----------



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

Eric_S said:


> *Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*
> 
> I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.
> 
> ...


So far so good.Can't wait to see the final look.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*
> 
> I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.
> 
> ...


Great progress!

Ganging the sides together, to route the shelf dados really helps avoid measurement mistakes- don't ask!

Lew


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Pieces cut, dadoes and rabbets in the works*
> 
> I was hoping I'd be finished by now, but as usual, something always gets in the way. Anyways, over the past two days I've managed to cut all the pieces and started on the rabbets and dadoes for all the shelves and vertical supports.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I already realized I goofed though lol. The top and bottom shelf I put a rabbet on the back two edges instead of the sides where the shelving walls are woops. They wont be visible at all when assembled luckily. Originally I was planning on doing a back to the shelving but I think I have enough support with the dadoes and vertical supports…hopefully.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

*Shelving unit finished*

First, lets start with a Happy New Years from my dog, Ninja….








Sorry I couldn't resist….

Now on to the closet…
I managed to finish the dadoes in the side walls of the shelving that I started yesterday…









Then I got to work on figuring out a good way to make all the dadoes in the actual shelves for the vertical dividers/supports. The thing about these if you saw my first post on the corner shelving plan, is on one shelf they go towards one wall , but on the next shelf they are rotated 90 degrees and go towards the other wall. There had to be an easy way to accurately cut these dadoes without taking all day.

I came up with the idea of taking my router edge guide I used to make the dadoes on the shelving side walls…








,and took one rail off and cut the jig so that the shelves themselves could be ganged up top and bottom of each row of shelving, and all you had to do was press them together, slide them under the jig and up against the routing guide. I nailed this new jig to a piece of plywood…








If you're wondering why the left piece has a chunk missing in the lower right side of it, its the bottom shelf that has a rabbet and I started routing the rabbet on the wrong side before I realized it and flipped it over, causing that entire area to be cut away. But it doesn't matter as it will be against the carpet and no one will see. Also, there wont be any back wall support in that area so it shouldn't have gotten a rabbet to begin with. 

Now I numbered the shelves from 1-7(bottom to top) and ganged them up so that one was right side up and the next shelf was flipped over,








routed a groove, 








got rid of the first shelf, and rotated the next 180 degrees and added another shelf. 









This was repeated until I got to the top shelf. So top side of shelf 1 was ganged to bottom side of shelf 2 and routed 1/4"x3/4" deep dado. Then shelf 1 went away, I pulled shelf 2 out from the jig, flipped it and rotated it 180 degrees, 








and added shelf 3, routed, then shelf 2 went away and shelf 3 flipped and rotated 180 degrees and shelf 4 was added…etc. until all were done. I was surprised how fast I did this. I think I managed to route all these vertical support dadoes in about 30 minutes. You may notice a few mess ups but overall they turned out excellent.










Now came the actual shelving assembly, this was going to be a real pain in the butt. I also knew that some of these may not be cut perfectly since I did it with a jigsaw, but hopefully the minor differences wouldn't be too noticeable once finished. For the most part this was true, but I'm my own worst critic so I see all the issues and a few shelves aren't 90 degrees to the wall, oh well, its not that noticeable.

But first, I was very happy and surprised to see this from Home Depot, I thought all their plywood was imported….









Anyways, here is the glueup assembly. I used a brad nailer to help support the shelving in addition to glue. 




































Originally I thought I might be able to avoid a back wall support, but after lifting one side, I'm thinking I may need to add at least a small vertical support on one side. To support the back edges of the shelving as they are heavy and large. I was hoping the vertical supports would be enough, but I'm not so sure so I'll be cutting sometime soon(probably next weekend) a 93"x6" wide back wall support piece for this shelving.

Then come the side wall clothing rails and face frame for all of it. The walls are done already, I just need to cut the horizontal pieces for those in the sketchup drawing. All in all though its coming along rather smoothly I must say.

Thanks for looking and I hope you all had a Happy New years.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Shelving unit finished*
> 
> First, lets start with a Happy New Years from my dog, Ninja….
> 
> ...


Wow! Eric, you have been busy!!

This is looking really great! Glad it wasn't me who had to make all those dadoes! I would have messed them up, for sure!!

Lew


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Shelving unit finished*
> 
> First, lets start with a Happy New Years from my dog, Ninja….
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew, believe me, they look straight since they were ganged up, but a few are in fact a little off. Unless I point it out though, you woulnd't notice, but I see it. Hopefully once I rotate it and add a face frame, it wont be noticeable. Its VERY minor, but 2 shelfs are not at 90 degrees to the side walls.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Shelving unit finished*
> 
> First, lets start with a Happy New Years from my dog, Ninja….
> 
> ...


Beautiful job, Lew. You work fast.


----------



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

Eric_S said:


> *Shelving unit finished*
> 
> First, lets start with a Happy New Years from my dog, Ninja….
> 
> ...


You do work fast!Cool work.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

*Closet pieces Assembled, question on face frame*

This weekend I spent some time finishing up the dadoes and rabbets on all the remaining pieces so that it could all be assembled in the garage for paint and to make a face frame..or not. I'll get to that later. Here are some pics though of the progress. The master bedroom closet is 3 seperate pieces, left wall shelving for my wife featuring a 10" wide dress length hanging rod area and another area for 2 rods at 38" and 78", corner shelving for both of us, and adjacent wall shelving with 2 vertical hanging rods for me.

I rotated the corner piece up right to see how it looks since I haven't checked that out yet and let me just say, this thing is much heavier than I thought lol. Hopefully, my wife will be able to help me carry it inside, and yes it will fit through all the doors and hallways.

So here it is vertically









Originally in the design, I was going to have a backing to the corner shelving, but to save on cost and because I thought the vertical supports would be enough, I decided against it. After looking at it standing up and pressing down on the back corners, I saw that it would start to warp after a while of carrying weight, so I decided to add just a small corner backing with dadoes to support.









Then came cutting the remaining top shelving pieces for the sides









This is where it started to get tricky with all the rabbets and dadoes(sorry no pic) and math to account for the depth of grooves and rabbets. I had to redo one piece completely after putting the dado on the wrong side and then when I redid it I messed up the dado again and had to widen it, luckilly it was for a vertical divider so it shouldn't affect any structure. I'll have to plug that now with woodfiller I think to hide my mistake…woops.

Here is a pic after fixing my mistakes and assembling the right wall and temporarily attaching it to the corner to visualize it and make sure everything fit together. It still needs a brace near the bottom though.









And here is a backside view of the left side being assembled…the larger hanging area needs a brace as well to the corner shelving.


















Then I need to patch some messups and unfortunately….paint it white. Oh well, at least its just plywood but still I'm not a fan of that but it will look okay in the white closet.

So now on to the face frame question…. Some of my cuts on the fronts of the corner shelving aren't perfect. Since I'm painting it white, would the ply show through the paint(2 coats) and primer? since some shelves aren't perfect, a face frame may show some gaps between the frame and shelf. I suppose I could use wood filler on these areas and no one would notice?? but is it necessary? Would edge banding be a better choice or would that be a worse idea? Any suggestions would be appreciated on how to do the face frame for it all. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Closet pieces Assembled, question on face frame*
> 
> This weekend I spent some time finishing up the dadoes and rabbets on all the remaining pieces so that it could all be assembled in the garage for paint and to make a face frame..or not. I'll get to that later. Here are some pics though of the progress. The master bedroom closet is 3 seperate pieces, left wall shelving for my wife featuring a 10" wide dress length hanging rod area and another area for 2 rods at 38" and 78", corner shelving for both of us, and adjacent wall shelving with 2 vertical hanging rods for me.
> 
> ...


What mess-ups? Looking Good!

Just a thought, how about heat activated veneer strips for a face frame. I think the plywood layers would telegraph through the paint.

Lew


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Closet pieces Assembled, question on face frame*
> 
> This weekend I spent some time finishing up the dadoes and rabbets on all the remaining pieces so that it could all be assembled in the garage for paint and to make a face frame..or not. I'll get to that later. Here are some pics though of the progress. The master bedroom closet is 3 seperate pieces, left wall shelving for my wife featuring a 10" wide dress length hanging rod area and another area for 2 rods at 38" and 78", corner shelving for both of us, and adjacent wall shelving with 2 vertical hanging rods for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks lew. Yea the heat activated veneer is what I meant by edge banding although I don't know if that's the correct term.I know the pictures look straight but some of those shelf fronts are a little wavy, not terribly noticeable but you can feel it. So would heat veneer show those issues or just look similar to how it currently looks?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Closet pieces Assembled, question on face frame*
> 
> This weekend I spent some time finishing up the dadoes and rabbets on all the remaining pieces so that it could all be assembled in the garage for paint and to make a face frame..or not. I'll get to that later. Here are some pics though of the progress. The master bedroom closet is 3 seperate pieces, left wall shelving for my wife featuring a 10" wide dress length hanging rod area and another area for 2 rods at 38" and 78", corner shelving for both of us, and adjacent wall shelving with 2 vertical hanging rods for me.
> 
> ...


Looks good Eric!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Closet pieces Assembled, question on face frame*
> 
> This weekend I spent some time finishing up the dadoes and rabbets on all the remaining pieces so that it could all be assembled in the garage for paint and to make a face frame..or not. I'll get to that later. Here are some pics though of the progress. The master bedroom closet is 3 seperate pieces, left wall shelving for my wife featuring a 10" wide dress length hanging rod area and another area for 2 rods at 38" and 78", corner shelving for both of us, and adjacent wall shelving with 2 vertical hanging rods for me.
> 
> ...


Depends on how "wavy" and how abrupt the changes. I think subtle differences would probably NOT show.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

*Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*

I managed to finish the closet today 

Here are some pics of the edge banding process, painting(yawn), and installation. One thing I should have noted when dealing with the installation. I measured the doorways, and height of the rooms and width of the hallways to make sure I could get this massive shelving beast inside. I did that just fine. What I forgot to measure was the diagonal of the shelving from top front to bottom back to allow to rotate it vertically to pivot in our narrow hallway to get it into the bedroom.

So I had to cut it in half using a circular saw and straight edge right there in my living room. My wife wasn't too happy about that but after getting it into the house neither of us wanted to have to bring it back out to the garage and then back in. So cut it I did, right there. Glad I brought in my shop fan with filtration and shop vac which significantly helped keep dust levels down inside. The pic with my wife in it you'll notice a seam going across the middle of the unit, that was the cut which was patched up after during final touch up with hidden support bracket, spackle, and more paint.

Edge banding… 
I've never used edge banding before. I'm still not a huge fan of it but since I was using plywood and didn't want to spend much on hardwood edges since it was going to be painted, this was a good, quick, and cheap alternative that Lew had suggested. I could have just painted the plywood but the edge would have shown through so I'm happy I listened to you Lew, thanks. It was very easy to apply and looked great painted, much better than plywood would have looked and cheaper and quicker than hardwoods. I took out my block plane iron and slid it along the wood to easily trim it.


















Here is one pic of the priming and painting. This thing was a pain in the butt to paint. I was so happy when I was done with this. It sucked! Although it was probably quicker than applying an actual finish to it. The main shelving unit contained 82 faces that needed to be painted and since they had deep shelves I had to constantly walk around and use a ladder to paint it. I tried it with the shelving laying down but it was wearing out my hands and wrists quicker.









And finally, here is the start of the installation. Here is where all hell broke loose and I had to cut it in half in the living room to get it down the hallway and inside the bedroom and closet. Notice the seem in the center…this goes away in the following pics. Thats my wife, Ren, happy that we finally got the first piece in. 









And the other 2 pieces and poles installed.
Here is the right wall…









and the left









and with crown and trim installed. I still need to caulk the trim and crown though as there are gaps along the drywall.









and with clothing  This closet design was my own and introduced a huge amount of storage square footage to the closet. Before we had one pole along one wall, another along the adjacent wall, and a tiny vertical shelf. Because of the pole design as well, you couldn't use the last foot where they overlapped either. The total cost of this shelving with paint and trim was $300. EDIT: It was actually around $260 since I still have a full sheet of plywood left over  Well worth it. 









I still have to built the pull out tie and belt racks and valet pole for my wife. The tie and belt racks will be built using recessed full extension drawer slides along the walls. I'll update when those are finished sometime soon…I need a break from this piece though. I dont think I ever want to build something with so many shelves and dadoes again lol.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


u picked a heck-of-a time to iron yer shirt n pants whilest makin this awesome closet organization system.. very nice project. gr8 job


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Ha! Thanks roger.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


really nice work 
and a big help 
for organization too

when i do these i make a separate kick
and do measure the box diagonal
place the kick
and lift the box on it


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


David, a kick would have been a really good idea. Thanks for the suggestion for future builds. This is still new to me but that would have been really helpful keeping the lower shelf from getting too dusty or dirty. Thanks again, I'll surely remember that for future cabinet and shelf builds for the other bedroom closets we'll eventually be redoing to match.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Great job, Eric; super solution to storage problem.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Nice design - and a very fun blog to follow as well. No one is ever going to see that seam…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Looks good, Eric.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Eric,
Thanks for the kind mention!

BTW, looks like you have the same iron as I do. After Mimi dropped hers on the floor a couple of times, it no longer held water but worked fine for this application.

Mrs. looks happy about the additional space.

Lew


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Eric_S said:


> *Edge Banding, Painting  and Installation*
> 
> I managed to finish the closet today
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the compliments.

Lew, she's ecstatic about the extra space and proper hanging length for her dresses. I meant to get a pic of the closet and storage before hand but I think I forgot to take a pic


----------

